# Serotta - carbon, carbon ti, and all ti



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

After a 12 year layoff, I've returned to cycling this year. And the Serotta classifieds have been calling like a siren. Within last two months, I've purchased two Serottas: an Ottrott Ti and Fierte Carbon. And I already have a Concours CX cross bike. I hadn't planned on the Fierte but I couldn't pass up the deal on a full carbon Fierte, which I think was only made for one or two years (2008). Years ago when I was younger and poorer, I lusted after a Serotta Legend titanium. I guess the lust never goes away.  

Here are are my new loves -- Ottrott, Fierte and Concours. The Ottrott is a really smooth ride, good amount of stiffness in the bb and rear, and weights 17.04 lbs with pedals. I wasn't sure if I should eliminate some of the spacers by using a 6-degree stem, instead of the -17 degree stem, but I think it looks better as is with the stem and top tube parallel to each other. Opinions? 

I took the Fierte on its maiden voyage today and the full carbon ride was really plush on some bad roads. I haven't owned a full carbon ride since I owned a Giant Cadex and surprised how much I liked the ride. The Fierte really did dampen the small holes and patched up roads, and handled the long downhills with aplomb. I could flex the bike a bit more when I climbed while standing (I'm not a lightweight at 174 lbs either), but I guess that's the tradeoff for the comfort. The bike is the lightest that I've ever owned at 16.05 lbs (with pedals) and could shave another half a pound with lighter wheels like the HED Ardennes on the Ottrott (currently DT240s on DT R465 rims); plus I will cut the steerer once I've dialed in the fit. Hard to see in the pics but the frame is an all-nude carbon look, which looks pretty cool in the daylight.

The cross bike weighs about 19 lbs but it's built well with solid alloy components. I just got a new set of wheels (from Joe Young) to put on for offroad -- Velocity A23 rims and White Indust H4 hubs. I'm going to put some V-brakes on the front to remove the cable hangar, as I need to lower the handlebars and don't have much room left to do so (tall head tube).


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

Nice stable of bikes ya got there. Welcome back to cycling.


----------

